

When 15th Is Better Than 8th: The Math Shows the Bracket Is Backward - pkulak
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/15/when-15th-is-better-than-8th-the-math-shows-the-bracket-is-backward/

======
pjo
The lowest seed to win the NCAA championship: 8th. Yes I do realize that it
was pre shot clock era.

